# Flowing problem



## LouisQC (Sep 29, 2008)

I changed the cartridge last week on my fountain pen. It is properly inserted but when I get it to flow I can write only about a word and it stops again...

The pen is a Baron with the default nib, the original cartridge was fine. The replacement is from a replacement cartridge sold by Lee Valley. I know it might not be the best quality ink but could this explain my problem?

There's ink at the vent hole (proper name?) when I place a tissue a there but it doesn't flow on the slit.

Ideas?


----------



## gwilki (Sep 29, 2008)

Louis: It sounds like you may have some dried ink in the feed. Rinsing it under warm water and/or filling the convertor with warm water, then pushing the water through should clean it up. I've gone to good bottled ink just to avoid the precise problem that you are having.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 29, 2008)

There are several possibilities.  Check out the "Behind the Nib" series of articles in the Library.


----------



## LouisQC (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Grant.

Lou, just after posting I found your series of articles. Thanks!


----------

